# Titan Time!



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Right folks - I am now the proud owner (thanks to the persuasion tactics of our Ben at GTC) of a full 90mm Titan. I thought long and hard and Iain at Litchfield had some great ideas but simply the 750 mile round trip was the crunchers.

Anyway at first glance it looks fabulous with blue tips and stunning engineering. My local exhaust place (know they guys very well and want to take a whole day for all of them to do it and all get involved - (local trade are always the best) and photos and videos. The are also trying to find a 4 wheel drive rolling road as they are as curious as to any power gains as I am.

Will keep you all posted on the fit - am migrating from 80 mm steel y pipe......


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Right folks - I am now the proud owner (thanks to the persuasion tactics of our Ben at GTC) of a full 90mm Titan. I thought long and hard and Iain at Litchfield had some great ideas but simply the 750 mile round trip was the crunchers.
> 
> Anyway at first glance it looks fabulous with blue tips and stunning engineering. My local exhaust place (know they guys very well and want to take a whole day for all of them to do it and all get involved - (local trade are always the best) and photos and videos. The are also trying to find a 4 wheel drive rolling road as they are as curious as to any power gains as I am.
> 
> Will keep you all posted on the fit - am migrating from 80 mm steel y pipe......


Good to hear your getting some pipes Rog.
If your near me anytime after I have the use of a 2400hp 4WD Rolling road :chuckle:

Robbie


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

The first drive after fitting a Titan is a real mind blower! It's awesome. Just make sure you find a tunnel to drive under.... you'll be there for a few hours. lol

Take it you're getting a custom tune from Ben too?


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Be careful on rolling roads as the car can kick up a fuss


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice one Roger!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Haha, congrats Rog, I knew you'd succumb to the Dark Side eventually!

I'm sure you will love the Titan and if you haven't already, you need a Cobb to really make it sing and turn your car into a proper Godzilla...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

TITAN TIME ! I like it lol

What other mod can make your car lighter, louder and faster in one go?! :flame:

Nice move you wont be disapointed.. :smokin:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks folks - David thought you might chip in haha! Waiting on your MY11?

What was that about rolling roads as due on one at Halifax with GTROC in March I think it is just after fitting Titan so be curious to see what figures come out ( and yes David don't need to lecture me about rolling roads being different I will take with pinch of salt haha)

It is certainly light I will give Ben that! Looks stunning as hell too - might just keep it out on living room floor actually.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Rog,

My Titan is sat at RB Motorsport waiting to be fitted to my car. Delayed getting it fitted as have now opted to replace my Milltek "Y" pipe with the Titan so that won't arrive until next week & then both will be fitted by RB on the 28th

Will also be at the Halifax GTROC rolling road event next month.

Installed my new Cobb yesterday & uploaded the GTC Custom Tune & holy fcuking moley it's awesome.

Can't wait to ge the zorst fitted to feel the full force of Stage 2


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy man then Paul? Is the difference that huge even at stage one?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Rog,
> 
> My Titan is sat at RB Motorsport waiting to be fitted to my car. Delayed getting it fitted as have now opted to replace my Milltek "Y" pipe with the Titan so that won't arrive until next week & then both will be fitted by RB on the 28th
> 
> ...


Fabulous - look forward to meeting. Should be a great event and Arcam is popping across too. Be good to put some faces to avatars. 

Good news on the exhaust - will be good to compare - not convinced I want to do Cobb as the warranty is quite important to me (yes I know that sounds pussy but am fine with that ;-)


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Happy man then Paul? Is the difference that huge even at stage one?


Very happy & so looking forward to getting the zorst fitted.

Didn't bother with the stage 1 or 2 as Ben had already emailed me the GTC Custom tune so went for that from the off as works perfectly with or without an aftermarket cat-back system & stock intakes. Only mechanical mod required for the Custom tune is an aftermarket "Y" pipe & I have the Milltek on until the 28th when it's being replaced with the Titan.

The difference is epic As well as the performance increases, it's actually a smoother drive across all areas/gears/revs including just an 80mph cruise on the motorway. Did a few 0-60 runs with the Cobb in & got a sniff over 3.2 secs twice with no problems & that was with just a normal launch. Sure that will go lower with the full Titan on & using Launch Control


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Very happy & so looking forward to getting the zorst fitted.
> 
> Didn't bother with the stage 1 or 2 as Ben had already emailed me the GTC Custom tune so went for that from the off as works perfectly with or without an aftermarket cat-back system & stock intakes. Only mechanical mod required for the Custom tune is an aftermarket "Y" pipe & I have the Milltek on until the 28th when it's being replaced with the Titan.
> 
> The difference is epic As well as the performance increases, it's actually a smoother drive across all areas/gears/revs including just an 80mph cruise on the motorway. Did a few 0-60 runs with the Cobb in & got a sniff over 3.2 secs twice with no problems & that was with just a normal launch. Sure that will go lower with the full Titan on & using Launch Control


Sounds like it will be an intersting comparison between your Custom Tunbe and my stock with Titan to see what the difference is.....should be a good day!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Very happy & so looking forward to getting the zorst fitted.
> 
> Didn't bother with the stage 1 or 2 as Ben had already emailed me the GTC Custom tune so went for that from the off as works perfectly with or without an aftermarket cat-back system & stock intakes. Only mechanical mod required for the Custom tune is an aftermarket "Y" pipe & I have the Milltek on until the 28th when it's being replaced with the Titan.
> 
> The difference is epic As well as the performance increases, it's actually a smoother drive across all areas/gears/revs including just an 80mph cruise on the motorway. Did a few 0-60 runs with the Cobb in & got a sniff over 3.2 secs twice with no problems & that was with just a normal launch. Sure that will go lower with the full Titan on & using Launch Control


Well that's about seals the deal then.....will need to get one sorted....and figure out to hide it from the enemy who has quite firmly told me i should not be spending any more money on my various toys for a while..can we all pretend that AP's cost £50:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mate of mine is selling a virtually brand new AP for £650. Only been used twice, still has plastic film on screen etc. Unmarked in box with instructions.

PM me if anyone's interested.

They are £900 new inc VAT.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Mate of mine is selling a virtually brand new AP for £650. Only been used twice, still has plastic film on screen etc. Unmarked in box with instructions.
> 
> PM me if anyone's interested.
> 
> They are £900 new inc VAT.


Or keep and buy a MY11!

:runaway:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Lovely bit of kit. Very tempted with one of these myself. Beautiful noise and really gives the GTR the voice that it should have had to start with.

What are people's thoughts on installing a Titan without a custom Cobb tune? Would it technically be better (safer) to get a custom ecu remap to compliment the new hardware and are there are any issues with just bolting on the titan?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Lovely bit of kit. Very tempted with one of these myself. Beautiful noise and really gives the GTR the voice that it should have had to start with.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on installing a Titan without a custom Cobb tune? Would it technically be better (safer) to get a custom ecu remap to compliment the new hardware and are there are any issues with just bolting on the titan?


From what I understand, with a free flowing exhaust and no custom tune the car can run lean which is not a good thing apparently :lamer:

So to answer your question, Yes, it would be safer to get a custom ecu remap.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

SamboGrove said:


> Lovely bit of kit. Very tempted with one of these myself. Beautiful noise and really gives the GTR the voice that it should have had to start with.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on installing a Titan without a custom Cobb tune? Would it technically be better (safer) to get a custom ecu remap to compliment the new hardware and are there are any issues with just bolting on the titan?


Fueling and boost wise totally safe no need for a custom calibration on exhausts. But in combo with a tune works well, generally 35's with better flowing exhaust less restriction, dp's can take little more ign timing


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> Lovely bit of kit. Very tempted with one of these myself. Beautiful noise and really gives the GTR the voice that it should have had to start with.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on installing a Titan without a custom Cobb tune? Would it technically be better (safer) to get a custom ecu remap to compliment the new hardware and are there are any issues with just bolting on the titan?


Got my full Titan being fitted on Monday & I can't wait.

I'd certainly suggest getting a Custom tune, you may as well take full advantage of the free flowing zorst. I got my custom tune from GTC & it will compliment the new worst perfectly.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Right time to bring this back to life and am going to do some recordings over the weekend (neighbours will love that) and also the Cobb Access Port which Mr Linney is shipping to me tomorrow to arrive Saurday - install, go for run out to do the logging needed then back to Mr Linney for the custom tuning for 99 Octane with Full Titan. Genuinely more excited than if Tara Reid turned up with a few of her mates for a naked pool party.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Right time to bring this back to life and am going to do some recordings over the weekend (neighbours will love that) and also the Cobb Access Port which Mr Linney is shipping to me tomorrow to arrive Saurday - install, go for run out to do the logging needed then back to Mr Linney for the custom tuning for 99 Octane with Full Titan. Genuinely more excited than if Tara Reid turned up with a few of her mates for a naked pool party.


Lol....knew it was only a matter of time for the AP....you will love it:clap:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Lol....knew it was only a matter of time for the AP....you will love it:clap:


Grrr managed 7 months. I am going for 99 RON Custom Tune and also going to get an economy map for long motorway runs. How are you finding your stage 2 on fuel on runs as you said it was much better?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hahaha....I made it 5 months so you did better than me...

Yeah fuel is good....no noticeable difference at stage 2.....doing my log for custom tune this weekend.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Hahaha....I made it 5 months so you did better than me...
> 
> Yeah fuel is good....no noticeable difference at stage 2.....doing my log for custom tune this weekend.


Ah - I am doing Stage 2 then straight out for logging for Custom then on the email to Ben and the team.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is the Titan a GTC designed/exclusive product? I only ask because I could have sworn I saw it on alibaba.com. I didn't pay much attention at the time because it was fresh off the back of me deciding the GTR wasn't for me after all. Then I bought another one!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Lol....knew it was only a matter of time for the AP....you will love it:clap:


+1, was always gonna happen. You'll be knocking on the door of 600bhp & believe me the difference between that & stock power is biblical. Enjoy:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Is the Titan a GTC designed/exclusive product? I only ask because I could have sworn I saw it on alibaba.com. I didn't pay much attention at the time because it was fresh off the back of me deciding the GTR wasn't for me after all. Then I bought another one!


yes our latest is our design / our jig. believe a few little touches makes ours different (hooks, plates, tips) but many others sell/manufacturer similar design exhausts in japan, usa, oz, asia etc.. simple straight pipe into branch out effective. like y-pipes most are all same as only so much oem space to work with.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yes our latest is our design / our jig. believe a few little touches makes ours different (hooks, plates, tips) but many others sell/manufacturer similar design exhausts in japan, usa, oz, asia etc.. simple straight pipe into branch out effective. like y-pipes most are all same as only so much oem space to work with.


Thanks for the prompt response and for explaining. Also looks like yours has a nice unique plaque too!


----------



## GTR8 (Aug 23, 2010)

*titan*

I really can say the titan is awsome!! Bought mine from BEN at GTC and never looked back. You really should try some down pipes. The scream lol:clap:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

yes but where did you buy it from?


----------

